# Fetal heart rate at 16 weeks



## dizzygirluk

Hi.

Is there any truth to the fetal heart rate gender predictions in your experience? I asked the lady in the scan a while back and she said yes it can be an indicator. 

My bubs at 16 weeks was between 120-140 bpm so I am guessing boy.

Thanks :)


----------



## chloelouise8

Ooo i'm interested to here about this (although pretty sure it's not a great indication of gender).... Had my 16 week appointment yesterday and baby's heart rate was 145-155bpm!


----------



## Charlee

My little boy has always been 150-160 and even has the galloping sound associated with girls so maybe not...


----------



## akerie

Sounds a lot like my LO his is around that.......sounds like a BOY!!!


----------



## ShannonAreki

Im having my second boy... DS1 was always 140. DS2 has always been165-170 so i didnt work for me! x


----------



## x Helen x

The fetal heart rate thing is a myth. Apparently there is some truth in it AFTER 28 weeks, but prior to this the heart beat is still regulating so changes often.

At 12+4 my baby's heart rate was 160pm, then at 17+5 it was 132-145bpm, then the other day I counted with the doppler and it was around 148/150bpm - always changing!


----------



## ashleyann

Mine was between 130-140 at 16 weeks and it's a boy so worked for me!


----------



## Liberty8888

I'm having a little boy and at 16 weeks he was 145 x


----------



## xHaylesx

mines always around the 150bpm mark and i'm 16 weeks don't know what i'm having yet though xx


----------



## Jslyn9996

16 weeks my boys heart rate was 158.. Thats the lowest its gotten that I know of.. he usually stays around 160 so myth wasnt right for me


----------



## kissesandhugs

A total myth! At 6 weeks my little boys hb was 125/min but I think it just started beating. Then the past 3 times it was ALWAYS between 150-160 and never lower than 150!


----------



## asampson

I found out today at 16 weeks that I am having a boy and his heart rate was 146! So it was correct for me! In general boys have lower heart rates but that is not always true.


----------



## notmommyyet

It was right for me. The ultrasound tech even told me girls do tend to have higher heart rates. of course there are exceptions to every rule but I generally think its a good one to go by


----------

